# Frage zu Eisbär 360 und Eiswolf GPX Pro



## Wolfgang75 (14. April 2017)

*Frage zu Eisbär 360 und Eiswolf GPX Pro*

Da mein altes Gehäuse (Corsair R500) nur aus Mesh besteht und ich das putzen leid bin habe ich mir das Corsair 750D bestellt.
Verbaut werden soll der Eisbär 360 (Top)und zukünftig der Eiswolf GPX Pro(1080ti) mit Alphacool NexXxos Eiswolf / Eisbaer Ready ST30 Full Copper 280mm Radiator(Front).
Eventuell werden die dann zu einem Loop verbunden.
Alle Gehäuselüfter kommen raus und für die Radiatoren kommen diese Lüfter zum Einsatz,

3x Noctua NF-F12 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
2x Noctua NF-A14 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wollte alle Lüfter und Pumpen mit 7V laufen lassen,passt das so?
Gibt es irgendwelche Verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## Gast20190527 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Frage zu Eisbär 360 und Eiswolf GPX Pro*

warum sollte das so nicht funktionieren? Ich werde es genauso machen jetzt, allerdings nur mit einem 240er Eisbär und 120er Eiswolf, sollte aber trotzdem gut klappen. Als Lüfter kommen Noctua P12 PWM zum Einsatz


----------



## Wolfgang75 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Frage zu Eisbär 360 und Eiswolf GPX Pro*

Fragen kostet nichts und hier werden einige deutlich mehr Erfahrung zum Thema WaKü haben.
Im schlimmsten Fall wenn die Pumpen schlecht sind könnte ich die Radis noch für eine Coustom WaKü nutzen.

Du hast ja recht wenig Radiatorfläche,bringt die WaKü da überhaupt noch was?


----------



## Gast20190527 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Frage zu Eisbär 360 und Eiswolf GPX Pro*

Also bisher hab ich nur eine 1080ti mit einem 120er Radiator laufen und komme auf Last nicht über 50 Grad GPU Temperatur. Das schafft selbst der Morpheus nicht zu toppen. Deshalb denke ich schon das es durchaus reicht mit der Radiatorfläche die ich nutze. Vor 2 Wochen hatte ich zum Test einen 240er Freezer hier von Arctic um die CPU damit zu kühlen und war zufrieden. Aber es war einfach zu laut.  Durch die Noctuas die inzwischen im Gehäuse sind und auf 5v unhörbar laufen sollte das Problem behoben sein.

Der Vorteil an diesem verbund ist das man dann 2 Pumpen hat (laut test selbst auf 7v unhörbar hier hei pcgh) und es somit auch ganz gut kühlt. Aber du musst mir nicht glauben, warte auf andere Antworten


----------



## IICARUS (18. April 2017)

*AW: Frage zu Eisbär 360 und Eiswolf GPX Pro*

An deinem Vorhaben ist nichts einzuwenden.
Ein 360+280 werden sich in dem Bereich als Vorteilhaft zeigen in dem du gute Temperaturen mit niedrige Lüfterdrehzahlen erreichst.
Mit weniger Radiatorenfläche geht es auch, nur hat man dann halt etwas höhere Temperaturen und die Lüfter müssten dazu dann noch etwas schneller drehen.

Habe bei mir 2x NC-F12, 3x NC-A14 und 9x NC-P12 verbaut.
Bin mit allen Lüfter sehr zufrieden, da sie selbst mit niedriger Drehzahl guten Statischen Druck erzeugen und schön leise bleiben.

Mit Idle laufen alle meine Lüfter nur mit 320 U/min und bin der Meinung das sie dabei lautlos sind.


----------

